# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cho thuê xe 4-45 chỗ giá tốt tại Hà Nội

## tranthaiha77

Hiện nay*,* *Công ty TNHH Thạch An – Thach An tourism là đơn vị chuyên cho thuê xe du lịch trên địa bàn Hà Nội.

Với những đội ngũ lái xe kinh nghiệm, phục vụ nhiệt tình chu đáo, giácạnh tranh và phù hợp với nhu cầu của khách hàng, đội ngũ nhân viênCông ty TNHH Thạch An – Thach An tourism rất mong nhận được sự hợp tác cùng Quý công ty đối tác.
*





*Bảng giá xe chi tiết:*-Xe 4 chỗ (*Altis, Vios):* 4.500 VNĐ/km.
-Xe 7 chỗ (*Innova):* 5.000 VNĐ/km
-Xe 16 chỗ (*Ford Transit, M**ecedes Spinter):* 5.800 VNĐ/km
-Xe 29 chỗ (*HuynDai – Couty):* 8.300 VNĐ/km.
-Xe 35 chỗ (*SamCo Hoặc ThaCo):* 9.200 VNĐ/km.
-Xe 45 chỗ (*HuynDai Euro Space, HiClass):* 9.800 VNĐ/km.
-Xe 45 chỗ (*HuynDai Univer):* 11.500 VNĐ/km.
*Giá trên đã bao gồm: Xăng dầu, cầu đường, bến bãi, lương lái phụ xe.*
*Chưa bao gồm: Thuế GTGT 10%, tiền bồi dưỡng lái phụ xe.**Chi ti**ết vui lòng liên hệ:*
*Đ/c: 106 ngõ 88, Võ Thị Sáu, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội*
*Tel: 0985065689 - 0989554662 Mr Hà.*
*Email: salesxethachan@gmail.com*

Chuyên cho thuê xe từ 4-45 chỗ, LH: 0985065689 Mr Hà

----------

